

Facebook Basically Owns Zynga - ukdm
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-basically-owns-zynga-2011-7

======
mrseb
It's a bit of a leap to go from 'Zynga must tell Facebook about any games it's
about to launch' to 'FACEBOOK CAN VETO ZYNGA GAMES OMG!'

Facebook probably just wants a little warning so that it can get its software
and hardware resources into position.

------
LordBodak
This might not have been so bad if the IPO had happened before Google+
premiered, when Facebook looked unstoppable.

------
tilt
And we thought Facebook was about making things more open...

